# Anfim PRATICA & Mahlkonig E65S Grinders In Stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have the latest addition of the Anfim PRATICA and Mahlkonig E65S grinders in stock.

Forum discount available mention when messaging

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/


----------

